# Union Contact Pro



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*one of the lightest*

Contact Pro | Union Binding Company

Having a flatter highback shouldn't be a big deal because you still have the ability to add forward lean for a tighter response is needed. But if flex and tweakability is what you're looking for, than this is it.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

How would you compare these to a set of Forces?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

lighter with a more flxible highback


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Honestly I think the TRS is going to out-stiff the Contact Pros. I would be looking at Force SL's if I were you. On a budget? Data's. Really on a budget? Forces. REALLY on a budget? K2 Formulas. REALLY REALLY on a Budget? Ride EX.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

That was another thing i was wondering about. I'm really wanting a pair of Unions and price isn't a huge issue i just want a set of bindings thats gonna perform in and out of the park and work well with the board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have Datas on my Indoor FK and rode the SL for a while on my SubPop. They feel similar, but the SL's are a little more tweakable, softer highback, and the Datas are little more plushy. The SL's are also lighter. Lighter and a little softer for tweaks is why I say for a 50/50 split to aim for the SL's. 


Though this may seem a little off topic, what model/year boots do you have?


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm kinda liking the forces for some reason and i have the 2009 Burton Jeremy Jones boots.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i dont mean to be a threadstealer, but does anyone have an idea if these would work well on an 09 skate banana?


----------

